
More Spanish than Russians,English or Irish,know what is causing climate change - helenakyso
http://localhost.kyso.io:3000/helenadomo/more-spainiars-know-what-is-causing-climate-change-vs-people-from-russia-uk-norway-or-ireland
======
helenakyso
Data from the 2016 European Social Survey. Asking the question of ‏ "What is
causing climate change? Natural processes, human activity, or both? the source
of the data is here
[https://twitter.com/ESS_Survey/status/1011206149817978881/ph...](https://twitter.com/ESS_Survey/status/1011206149817978881/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1011206149817978881&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fmagnet.xataka.com%2Fpreguntas-
no-tan-frecuentes%2Festo-solo-pasa-espana-16-estadisticas-que-nos-colocan-a-
cabeza-mundo-temas-cruciales)

------
Ultramanoid
Not strange, as desertification, already underway and well-known by residents,
will change large parts of the country according to climate models.

There is a Ministry of Environment, which in the Spanish original name is
called "Ministry of Ecological Transition" [ to a decarbonised economy ].

